# Hwang Kee - Choi Young Sool Link



## Moo D (May 7, 2004)

All,

I was reading the history of Hapkiyoosool on the IHF website, and it mentions that KJN Hwang was a student in the 1950's of Choi Young Sool (The father of Hapkido). I was wondering if anyone has any further information on this as I have not seen any reference to this in any of KJN Hwangs Literature??

Furthermore, TSD,SBK as layed done by KJN does not seem to share any techniques with that of HKD.


??????

Moo Duk Kwan 2004

- too much to learn, but only one life -


----------

